# Need help with lab results



## Jbtblake (May 1, 2018)

Hi, I am a 53 year old female theses are my test results next test is a nuclear scan. I am having so many health problems I think is related to my thyroid I would like advice on my test results my doctor is not sure if I am hypo or hyper. I think I am Hypo most of my symptoms relate to hypo. 
I have been having headaches daily sometimes leads to migraine and I have a sore throat all the time when I have brought this up my doctor told me to go to a pain mngt doctor. Not sure what to do.

ACTH. <10pg/ml. 0-46pg/ml
Cortisol. 4.7ug/dL. 4.46-22.7 ug/dL
Ferritin 516 ng/mL. 200-300 ng/mL
TSH. 0.256 ulU/mL. 0.400-4.000 ulU/mL
Free T4. 0.74ng/dL. 0.71-1.51 ng/dL
T3 Total 91ng/dL 60-180 ng/dL

Scan

There is a prominent, solid primarily iso/hyperechoic nodule with a hypoechoic rim in the mid and lower pole of the left thyroid lobe measuring 2.9 cm, demonstrating increase voscularity.

Thank you


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are hypo, based on your free t4 and total t3.

That is a good sized nodule with some suspicious characteristics. You should have it biopsied.

Has your doctor offered to do a trial of thyroid medication?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH. 0.256 ulU/mL. 0.400-4.000 ulU/mL
> Free T4. 0.74ng/dL. 0.71-1.51 ng/dL
> T3 Total 91ng/dL 60-180 ng/dL


Definitely hypo FT-4 and Total 3. Usually TSH is higher with other labs being hypo. This is where your nodule is impacting thyroid hormone tests.


----------

